# Power DVD 10 funktioniert nicht mehr ;(



## fr3ak@hw12 (26. April 2011)

Hey Leute,
   ich bin am Verzweifeln. -.-“
  Wollte eigentlich einen gemütlichen Filmeabend mit einer Blu-Ray machen (Klassiker: The Day After Tomorrow) Flugs also die blaue Scheibe eingelegt und…nichts! Power DVD meldet, dass irgendein Problem mit dem Grakatreiber besteht. Ich also die aktuellste Version runtergeladen, installiert und- wieder die Fehlermeldung. Frustriert Power DVD 10 deinstalliert und noch einmal neu aufgespielt (samt Patches), dennoch, das gleiche Spiel. Laut BD Advisor soll auch der HDCP Status bei mir nicht aktiv sein- Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung behauptet da aber was anderes?! WTF?!
  Habe alle meine Blu-Rays durchprobiert (10 Stück)- immer dieselbe Leier…
  Woran kann es denn noch liegen? 



mfg
fr3ak@hw12


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (26. April 2011)

So, hat sich erledigt. Die 3te Neuinstallation des Treibers hat Wirkung gezeigt. Jetzt läuft wieder alles

##CLOSED


----------

